# Woom2, Woom3, or Clearly Hedgehog



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

My daughter turns 4 in 2 months and has been dying for a pedal bike. She's currently 40" (17" inseam) and does well on her Kazaam balance bike. 

She can be timid with a lot of new things, but has a lot of confidence on the Kazaam - actually wiped out and cracked her helmet once.

I'm considering a Clearly Hedgehog based on a previous post, but am wondering if she'll be a bit small and too inexperienced. Would it be better starting her off with a Woom2 or a Woom3?
I don't really want to spend $330 on something she may outgrow in a year, but I'm sure she'll ride it a lot and her sibling(s) can use it and probably resell it easily.


----------



## Rascal Rides (Jan 27, 2015)

Its hard to say if the Hedgehog would be too big for her based just on her age. Measure her inseam and then compare it to the bike's minimum seat height.

We haven't tested the Hedeghog, but I have tested the Cleary Gecko (their 12" bike) and the Woom 2 (you can read those reviews on my blog--link in signature). Both are great bikes, but I slightly prefer the Woom. One thing to consider is the two-gear Woom 3; that's the next bike for my four year old son this spring. 

Both the Woom and Cleary bikes resell for good values.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, her inseam is 17" and she's 40".

I also realized the Woom2 has a coaster brake, so I'm leaning towards the Cleary or Woom. Based on this - Kids Bikes: The Complete Guide to Choosing the Best Bike for Your Child 
seems like the Woom is better for the first pedal bike


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

My daughter turned 4 yo in Oct and we got her a Cleary Hedgehog for Christmas. She is shorter than average and if I remember correctly was right at 40"/16" at Christmas time. I had to cut the seat post on the Hedgehog to allow it to drop to its minimum height and she was just barely able to sit on the seat and reach the ground on her tippy toes. She has since had a growth spurt and can now easily reach the ground with her toes. I also got the riser bars to help with reach.

She has no problem riding the bike now (actually is already riding it very well). It probably is a bit too big for her right now, but in three months it will fit her very well. I don't think I would bother with the Woom 2 at this point. Your daughter is so close to fitting the Woom 3 or Hedgehog, I would go with one of those.

The Hedgehog does put her in a fairly aggressive stance. I think I'm going to cut the handlebar down a bit as it is pretty wide. I think that will help with her position on the bike. I don't know if the more upright position of the Woom would be better or not. That is one of the things I struggled with when trying to decide.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

aski said:


> My daughter turned 4 yo in Oct and we got her a Cleary Hedgehog for Christmas. She is shorter than average and if I remember correctly was right at 40"/16" at Christmas time. I had to cut the seat post on the Hedgehog to allow it to drop to its minimum height and she was just barely able to sit on the seat and reach the ground on her tippy toes. She has since had a growth spurt and can now easily reach the ground with her toes. I also got the riser bars to help with reach.
> 
> She has no problem riding the bike now (actually is already riding it very well). It probably is a bit too big for her right now, but in three months it will fit her very well. I don't think I would bother with the Woom 2 at this point. Your daughter is so close to fitting the Woom 3 or Hedgehog, I would go with one of those.
> 
> The Hedgehog does put her in a fairly aggressive stance. I think I'm going to cut the handlebar down a bit as it is pretty wide. I think that will help with her position on the bike. I don't know if the more upright position of the Woom would be better or not. That is one of the things I struggled with when trying to decide.


Great, thanks for the info. I think you convinced me to go with the hedgehog. A lot of people on here like it and it may be better suited for kids who are always out riding. Plus my favorite LBS carries it, whereas I'd have to buy the Woom3 online.

I'll get the riser bars and consider cutting the seat post.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Rascal Rides said:


> Its hard to say if the Hedgehog would be too big for her based just on her age. Measure her inseam and then compare it to the bike's minimum seat height.
> 
> We haven't tested the Hedeghog, but I have tested the Cleary Gecko (their 12" bike) and the Woom 2 (you can read those reviews on my blog--link in signature). Both are great bikes, but I slightly prefer the Woom. One thing to consider is the two-gear Woom 3; that's the next bike for my four year old son this spring.
> 
> Both the Woom and Cleary bikes resell for good values.


Very cool blog btw. I just got a chance to look over it. Inspiring to get the kiddos out and about!


----------

